# UV sterilizer?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 55 g fresh that is 4 weeks old. Is is too soon to use a UV sterlilizer for the bacterial bloom or should I wait another couple of weeks to make sure the tank has cycled? The nitrate is at 20ppm and the nitrite is less than .5ppm. Also, is a 9w UV sterilizer large enough for a 55g?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Do cycling first! 9W is enough for your tank.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

How do you know when your tank has cycled?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

When you have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and some nitrates, however make sure you feed the bacteria consistantly if you don't have fish in there already.

Again, Spongebob, I have to disagree with your statement "Nitrate testing are useless in freshwater" 
High nitrates have been linked to hole in the head with large preditors, and you certainly don't want high nitrates for sensitive fish such as cardinals, rams, kribs, or discus... so how is it useless to test for them? What if he can't make weekly water changes? Most people do water changes bi-monthly.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

dwool36 said:


> How do you know when your tank has cycled?


When ammonia and nitrites are zero.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you VERY much!


----------

